# Hermie? Freemartin? Side show freak? pics



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I finally got pictures of my little girl/boy, heshe, whatever. :sigh Her behavior is getting worse.

Anyway here are some pictures of her vulva or whatever you want to call it. It sure doesn't look like a real vulva. In a couple of the closer shots, you can see what looks like a scrotum behind where her teats are, and you sure can't see her teats, they are so tiny.

Bear in mind, this is when she is just relaxing. When there is a doe in heat, her "vulva" is darker colored, larger and sort of stands up a bit more.

I'll give her one thing, she awesome at helping me decide who is in a full standing heat and who is getting ready to come in to heat. I may keep her around until all the doelings are bred this spring.




























So, what do you all think?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

She sure is VERY different from any does I have ever seen. Does this mean she has both male and female repro parts? 
Thanks for sharing these photos by the way. Very interesting and they would be helpful to someone who is having questions about a doe.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks just like a little "doe" I had. When I would push down on her vulva, a little penis looking thing would pop out.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations! You have an "It" ! 8)


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to get one of "those" to have as a heat detector for my girls, lol.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

It is really great at detecting heats. Just as good as a buck without the smell and chance of wrong breedings!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep a heshe


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, awesome, that would be better than a vasectomized buck! I want a ND one! (Because it would eat less than a big goat, but still detect heats for me...hopefully).


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

Looks like an intersex kid to me. I've read that they tend to have problems... growth, brain problems, etc. But I've never had one, or even seen one, so I don't know. What I read said they should be culled.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you Nancy, I'd love to have an "it"


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope he/she "does" well and lives a long life as a heat detector. I too would be thrilled to have the little he/she. :biggrin


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure it would be totally fair to shim/herm to keep him more than this year. If (s)he continues to get a big dose of testosterone and can't breed, I'm afraid it might frustrate herm and (s)he'd get mean. I am going to play it by ear and watch. It would be great if (s)he didn't have issues with testosterone aggression and could be my heat seeking missile. She is beautiful to look at (as long as it's not the messed up back end) and she's growing very well, healthy as a horse, so time will tell.

I wish I had to $ to have shim tested to see if (s)he came back an XXY or is an XX/XY. Same for shis sister. That one has no obvious male characteristics, but has very tiny teats and hasn't come in heat yet.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend kept a hermie with her does for a few years. It got fairly big, but not as muscular as a buck. It never did get aggressive or have any issues. It was just a pet and she could afford to feed a non producing goat. I wouldn't keep one because with feed prices, my goats have to produce here.


----------

